# Lookin' Good!



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Guys,
my wife had surgery in Bismarck last week so I've made several trips between there & DL recently. To keep things interesting I took various routes. I'm here to tell you, I've been in ND since 1981 and I've never seen the Spring waterfowl numbers I've seen this year! Didn't matter which route I took, it was unreal!

Particularly gratifying were the numbers of Pintails, and short of some unforseen disaster, Early Honker Season is going to be the stuff of legends... :beer:


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

OH BEHAVE !!!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Have to find something to be positive about for a Fall, as I've been dissapointed by the Vikings since the 60's...


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

well man im new to ND but i do alot of driving and looking and it truly is amazing how many birds there....im super stoked about this fall... oh and

im a viks fan too, i feel your pain :eyeroll:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

The only problem I see with the early honker season is that about 20 % of the grain crop has been planted. Going to be hard to find any harvested fields.


----------



## MnPheasantGuy (Dec 31, 2008)

Although hunting always comes first, it is going to be interesting seeing Old #4 in Purple!


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

MnPheasantGuy said:


> Although hunting always comes first, it is going to be interesting seeing Old #4 in Purple!


i agree


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Rick Acker said:


> The only problem I see with the early honker season is that about 20 % of the grain crop has been planted. Going to be hard to find any harvested fields.


Yup. Gonna be mucho grande bean acreage this year.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Most of the acreage in this area is canola and Peas. Lots of ducks and geese with large broods allready. Come on sept 1.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Just got back from a little excursion out to North Central sodak and man are there birds around. Tons of pheasants thicker than flies on crap and lots and lots of ducks. Saw more pintails than ever before. That ole hunter's choice program must be working out pretty good for them! Should be a great fall!


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I drove down to South Central Nodak on Tuesday to pick up some pheasant chicks and seen TONS of birds! Mallard, Shoveler, Red Heads, Pintail, Canvasback, teal, widgeon, gadwal. They were paired up pretty heavy and some of the farmers I talked to down there said they're finding nests with eggs all over their fields now that the water is going down.

Should be a stellar fall!


----------

